# Sectioned Tank For Multiple Bettas?



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you all house your bettas?

I've seen the Beta Boxes on eBay,but In my opinion they're too small.

I want something like a single tank in sections to house multiple bettas, but struggling to find anything other than those crappy plastic things.

Has anyone any experience of using a large tank with those plastic dividers added into it that you can buy?

If not how do you house your multiple bettas


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

GothGirl said:


> How do you all house your bettas?
> 
> I've seen the Beta Boxes on eBay,but In my opinion they're too small.
> 
> ...


i dont personally own one, but at work we use approx 25 cm x 20cm x 15 cm tanks, run off a system. 

i would advise to block sides of tanks out so they dont flare at each other.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

GothGirl said:


> How do you all house your bettas?
> 
> I've seen the Beta Boxes on eBay,but In my opinion they're too small.
> 
> ...


There are a number of different opinions on this ranging from it is stressful for the fish to always be flaring at another male Betta to it is beneficial for a Betta to have a "Flare Buddy". If you go down the partition route you need to be sure that your Bettas don't get stressed and provide plenty of hiding places so that they can get away from their neighbour....you also need to make sure that there is no possible way that the fish can get under the partition or indeed jump over the top as that could end in carnage....tank size wise, I've always kept my Bettas in 5 gall tanks on their own or perhaps with a platy or two that were short of a home for a few weeks....I know, that especially in the US it is common practice to keep them in much smaller containers usually called "Betta Bowls" which I just hate....plus you can't heat or filter them....

If you want to keep multiple Bettas why not just get some small 5g tanks - better for the Betta. Keep them in view of one another as a trial but at least this way if there is stress to the fish it is easily resolved. 

Gill


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I looked at doing this for my guys, but the worry I had in a partitioned tank was the spread of disease. If one of them got sick for any reason, the others were sharing the same water. So I went for three matching tanks in a row in the end with card between them so they couldn't see each other.


----------

